# S14 rear seats in S13



## 90HATCHBACK (Aug 24, 2004)

i have a 90 hatchback and found some seats from a 95 (front/rear) also steering wheel and oter parts for. Are any of these parts interchangable w/mine? If anyone knows please help me out.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

90HATCHBACK said:


> i have a 90 hatchback and found some seats from a 95 (front/rear) also steering wheel and oter parts for. Are any of these parts interchangable w/mine? If anyone knows please help me out.


The front seats will fit for sheezy.  Not sure about the steering wheel or rear seats, though.


----------



## 90HATCHBACK (Aug 24, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> The front seats will fit for sheezy.  Not sure about the steering wheel or rear seats, though.


I figured the front seats would and believe the steering will also,but the back ones kinda threw me off. Any how looks like you have a project on your hands.I'm just about done with my KA24E that im stuck with for now. Rebuilt w/hotshot headers,injen intake,ported & polishedhead & port matched manifold,magnaflow.more on the way in near future. :thumbup:


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

The S14 and S13 ( hint - Body/Frame name ) are different in the wheels, brakes, suspension points for Struts and shocks AND in the rear seat area. 
And as it is a Hatch( 90 I guess by your sig ) vs. Coupe... Nuf said
Now, Go get #'s for your Engine. Would like to see them! :thumbup:


----------



## 90HATCHBACK (Aug 24, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> The S14 and S13 ( hint - Body/Frame name ) are different in the wheels, brakes, suspension points for Struts and shocks AND in the rear seat area.
> And as it is a Hatch( 90 I guess by your sig ) vs. Coupe... Nuf said
> Now, Go get #'s for your Engine. Would like to see them! :thumbup:


thanks for the info. i'm curious to see what it will do also. i'm painting the engine bay this weekend if everything goes as planned.i just got my valve cover and other components back(powdercoated).i'm trying to get some pistons and a special grind on my cam.i was going to go w/JWT cam but they say you can run all stock valvetrain. if you dont have to upgrade any components w/custom cam, it cant be all that. at least not for the price. i should have some pics soon.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Actually,
As good as the KA breaths, the JWT cams are equal to the NISMO cams.
If you want a true 10 ponies to the ground, go to www.pdm-racing.com .


----------

